# I'll be in charge of the operations



## cyril_13

Hi all !
I need some help to translate some russian (my russian classes are far away and I have just a few memories of them)

How would you say this :
*"Hi guys, my name is Cyril.*
*I'll be the operations officer* _(or I'll in charge of the operations)_ *for the SAT**"*
_(SAT is the name of the project)_

I remember how to say "my name is" ([menia zavout Kypul] sorry don't have russian keybord )
but I don't know how to say the rest. 

A bit of background :
I'm working with students designing experiments and there is a moment in the project where we test their work.
There are many people helping them with safety, technical problems and my task is to coordinate all these operations.
...from which comes from the "operations officer".
And one of the team is russian so I'd like to welcome them in russian to be more friendly.


Thanks very much for your help !!

Cyril


----------



## morzh

cyril_13 said:


> Hi all !
> I need some help to translate some russian (my russian classes are far away and I have just a few memories of them)
> 
> How would you say this :
> *"Hi guys, my name is Cyril.*
> *I'll be the operations officer* _(or I'll in charge of the operations)_ *for the SAT**"*
> _(SAT is the name of the project)_
> 
> I remember how to say "my name is" ([menia zavout Kypul] sorry don't have russian keybord )
> but I don't know how to say the rest.
> 
> A bit of background :
> I'm working with students designing experiments and there is a moment in the project where we test their work.
> There are many people helping them with safety, technical problems and my task is to coordinate all these operations.
> ...from which comes from the "operations officer".
> And one of the team is russian so I'd like to welcome them in russian to be more friendly.
> 
> 
> Thanks very much for your help !!
> 
> Cyril



*Hi guys, my name is Cyril.*
*I'll be the operations officer* _(or I'll in charge of the operations)_ *for the SAT**"

Привет, ребята, я - Кирилл (меня зовут Кирилл).
Я - ответственный (я - командующий) операцией по SAT.
Or
Я - начальник операции по SAT.
*


----------



## Sobakus

I think "operations officer" better translates to something like "Я буду исполнительным директором проекта САТ".


----------



## dec-sev

cyril_13 said:


> There are many people helping them with safety, technical problems and my task is to coordinate all these operations.
> ...from which comes from the "operations officer".


Hi, Кирилл 
Does "operations officer" imply that you head the project or not? I mean if there are people "above" you as far as the management of the project is concerned. If not, you can use _руководитель проекта_. If yes, and your work is limited to coordination of the activities you mentioned _координатор проекта_ would do. There is only one _руководитель проекта_ but project coordinators can be two or three, I believe.


morzh_13 said:


> * Я - ответственный (я - командующий) операцией по SAT.
> Or
> Я - начальник операции по SAT.*


As far as I get it, "operations" in this context mean "activities" such as those related to safety, technical problems etc., and Cyril is responsible for coordinating them. If my guess is correct I don't think that * Я - начальник операции по SAT *(singular) would be quite right.

P.S. "Начальник" is mostly used in relation to civic activities e.g. "Начальник отдела маркетинга", while "командующий", to something military like.
командующий армией — Army commander
командующий флотом — Commander-in-Chief of the Fleet (Lingvo)
командующий операцией "Долгоиграющая свобода" 
I guess that SAT is about satellites and space exploration. I don't know who commands your project -- civilians or military men. May be it's not that important but if your project is purely civic "Я командующий САТ" won't be the best choice, I believe.


----------



## cyril_13

Hey,
thanks for your help !

So... yep the project is some sort of satellite, but just a bit of it and made by students.
It is civil and the operations means we will take their experiment, turn it on, receive some data via radio link while it is being dropped from the sky by a wheather baloon. So we make sure nobody is below and gets hurt, that the telemetry works, and that the public is well informed of what is happening.
So technically I'm in charge of the "drop" operations (or launch if you compare to rockets)

Hope this makes it a bit clearer... 


P.S : SAT would be plural... eventhough there is no "s" (there are many experiments to be "dropped")


----------



## dec-sev

cyril_13 said:


> So technically I'm in charge of the "drop" operations (or launch if you compare to rockets)


 May be "руководитель / координатор полетов".


----------



## cyril_13

Even though it's not properly "launching" i guess that could do....
I just want to introduce myself quickly in russian, then I'll prob speak to them in english () but I don't want to be misleading from the begginning


----------



## dec-sev

My second thoughts and another try 
Координатор пуска /пусков (if there are many of them). 
"пуск" will render the idea of the satellite being dropped (launched) while "Координатор" will mean that you'll have to coordinate the launch with other activites such as safety of the people on the ground, communitacations, etc. True that "Координатор" doesn't express it explicitly enough, but I don't know how to squeeze all this into a short title.  May  be it's not that  necessary.  "Координатор пуска /пусков" can be enough for a short introduction.


----------



## cyril_13

Well, when I say "quickly introduce myself" I mean a few words not a full sentence describing my CV 
So what proposed is great (if I add 2 words to coordinator it's not so bad  )

So I'd say "Я Координатор пусков ?" (no verb right ? I'm always surprised of that  like if I say I'm french, "ya fransuz" hehe)


----------



## let`s talk

Easy and friendly to say: " Ya otvechayu za operatsiyu SAT." But it is very casual. Maybe not so good for a formal or semi-formal situations.


----------



## cyril_13

what does "otvechayu za operatsiyu" means exactly ?


----------



## morzh

Literally: I am responsible for the operation. (implies - I am in charge of the operation)


----------



## cyril_13

So... to summarize here are the different options you proposed :
- Я руководитель полетов
- Я Координатор пусков
- Я начальник операции по SAT
- Ya otvechayu za operatsiyu SAT (I don't have the russian letters for that one 

The last 2 seem good... what to you think ?


----------



## cyril_13

Here is a response to a private mail of Dec..

I made a mistake writing operation with no "s". It's operation*S*.

To describe it correctly, I'm like the guy who is in charge of a rocket launch, but just the launch part (not the design/building of the rocket).

So when I say "operations" I mean all the steps to prepare the experiment and launch it *on *the "launch pad" (after the design/building has been made).
It has a sense of practical things/moving people around/doing things "for real", where designing is more of the mental work... you see ?


As for the title, *Координатор *or *руководитель *would do I guess (which one is less "formal" and "showy"?) to which I could add *полетов *(a bit more specific than simply проект).


----------



## Ottilie

Вообще-то слова руководитель и координатор не так уж существенно отличаются. По моему ,не стоит сознать,какое же слово лучше использовать в той или инной ситуации,однако в русском языке существует много определенных словосочетаний .


----------



## cyril_13

Ottilie said:


> Вообще-то слова руководитель и координатор не так уж существенно отличаются. По моему ,не стоит сознать,какое же слово лучше использовать в той или инной ситуации,однако в русском языке существует много определенных словосочетаний .


yep, but I don't know the right word combinaison for that, that's why I was looking for something "easy" to say


----------



## Ottilie

Похоже,ваша задача связанная с течнической сфере,с оборудованием итд,так что,на мой взгляд более подходящее будет слово ''координатор''. Впрочем,слово руководитель можно использовать если вы роководите какой-то департамент или что-то в этом роде


----------



## cyril_13

ok I see.

and last question... how would you say "I *will be *the coordinator.."
I only know the present way to say it..

Thanks !!


----------



## Ottilie

Буду координатором....


----------



## let`s talk

cyril_13 said:


> - Ya otvechayu za operatsiyu SAT (I don't have the russian letters for that one


Sorry, I don't have the Cyrillic script on my computer. Look at this wikipedia link "Romanization of Russian" and use the latest table "Passport 2003": 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romanization_of_Russian 
By this you will be able to get the Russian letters for the phrase: 
Ya otve(the 6th letter "e")chayu za ope(the 6t letter "e")ratsiyu.


----------



## dec-sev

cyril_13 said:


> To describe it correctly, I'm like the guy who is in charge of a rocket launch, but just the launch part (not the design/building of the rocket).
> 
> So when I say "operations" I mean all the steps to prepare the experiment and launch it *on *the "launch pad" (after the design/building has been made).
> It has a sense of practical things/moving people around/doing things "for real", where designing is more of the mental work... you see ?


I guess both "руководитель пусков" and "руководитель полётов" would do. But if there is only one launch it will be either "руководитель пускa" or "руководитель полёта" (singular). Pуководитель will mean that you're in charge / you're the boss of the lanuch.
My belief is that both titles imply that you're  in charge not only of the launch itself but also of the activities realted to it such as communications, monitoring of the flight, etc. So, Pуководитель is OK. 


cyril_13 said:


> As for the title, *Координатор *or *руководитель *would do I guess (which one is less "formal" and "showy"?) to which I could add *полетов *(a bit more specific than simply проект).


As for "Координатор " vs "руководитель " I would say that both are equally formal.
 Of course, "полётов" or "пусков" is more specific than "проектa", but I'm not sure which one suits better to a launch of a satellite or a rocket. If it's a single launch, may be "руководитель пуска". 
Let's wait what others can say. At least we've managed to reduce the wide range of possible titles 


cyril_13 said:


> Here is a response to a private mail of Dec..
> 
> I made a mistake writing operation with no "s". It's operation*S*.


Actually it wasn't you who was the first to have mentioned "operation_"


----------



## cyril_13

dec-sev said:


> you're  in charge not only of the launch itself but also of the activities realted to it such as communications, monitoring of the flight, etc.


 Yes.



dec-sev said:


> If it's a single launch, may be "руководитель пуска".


 there will be a few of them.



dec-sev said:


> Actually it wasn't you who was the first to have mentioned "operation_"


----------



## dec-sev

cyril_13 said:


> there will be a few of them.


We're approaching the finish line  :
1. Руководитель пусков.
2. Руководитель полётов.
Choose the one you think suits better to a launch of a sattelite /rocket. To me it's 50/50 but I'm not a specialist and don't know what, for example, a person responsible for launches of space rockets is called. 
P.S Actually a launch of a rocket can also be called "запуск", but it's a piece of additional information. Firstly, I don't see much difference between "пуск" and "запуск" in this context, and secondly I don't want to complicate your choice


----------

